# [USB] Plus de montage automatique !!

## VikingB

Bonjour à tous .

Mise à jour partielle hier , et depuis, j'ai voulu regarder des photos prises durant la journée : plus de montage de l'appareil ou de tout autre périphérique USB possible (clé par exemple).

Pour info, je suis sous KDE .

Un tour dans le forum me montre que cela semble être arrivé à d'autres ces derniers temps ... Le problème est que je ne sais pas exactement où regarder .  Les périphériques introduits apparaissent toutefois avec la commande lsusb.

J'ai réinstallé ivman , pmount, et  hal , sans effet ;  mais je ne sais pas exactement  où chercher car je lis qu'il y a des fonctionnalités qui ont changé  et demande votre aide..

Je viens de tomber aussi en cherchant sur ce projet-ci : http://foo-projects.org/~benny/projects/thunar-volman/

Cela fonctionne t-il avec KDE ? Il semble que oui d'après un autre forum 

http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/thunar

Merci !

----------

## geekounet

Si t'es sous KDE, pourquoi utiliser ivman ? Ça fait un moment que KDE sait gérer tout seul, et chez moi ça fonctionne très bien  :Smile: 

----------

## VikingB

Je viens de virer ivman et rebooter : sans effet .

----------

## ghoti

Essaye de réinstaller kdebase-kioslaves ...

Jette peut-être aussi un coup d'oeil ici  :Wink: 

----------

## VikingB

Je viens de voir qu'il y a une kde-base/kdebase 3.5.9 r3 ... Ceci peut expliquer cela .

Merci Ghoti .... c'est exactement la référence que je cherchais ! 

Je vous tiens au courant .

----------

## razer

J'ai eu des problèmes avec dbus+hal+gnome, la cause était un kernel trop vieux (2.6.22)

J'ai upgradé en 2.6.25, maintenant cela fonctionne

Cà n'a probalement rien à voir avec ton problème, mais dans le doute...

/EDIT : pour préciser un peu plus au cas ou, il y avait un rapport avec /proc/acpi/event ou un truc du genre...

----------

## loopx

oublie pas de faire un tit revdep-rebuild pour être sur que rien ne soit kc  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> kde-base/kdebase 3.5.9 r3

 

C'est pas vrai : tu es toujours en monolithique ?   :Question:   :Shocked:   :Sad: 

----------

## loopx

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *VikingB wrote:*   kde-base/kdebase 3.5.9 r3 
> 
> C'est pas vrai : tu es toujours en monolithique ?    

 

que quoi ?

moi aussi  :Smile:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ghoti

Enfin, oui, bon, y a pas de mal sauf que :

- c'est pas rationnel : tu es obligé d'installer une pelletée de programmes qui ne te serviront probablement jamais.

- les ebuilds séparés existent depuis début 2005 et constituent la méthode "préférée" de gentoo.

- à partir de kde4, le monolithique c'est fini ...

----------

## VikingB

Pour l'instant aucune solution ne fonctionne .

Je vais donc devoir me résoudre à utiliser un nouveau noyau . J'en suis pour l'instant au 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 . 

Oui, Ghoti ...  pas frapper s'il te plait... je suis toujours au monolithique  :Wink: 

Je comptais utiliser la sortie d'une version de KDE 4 en stable pour m'y mettre .

Par contre, je suis un peu étonné : on me dit de ne pas utiliser ivman et dans le howto rapporté par Ghoti, on y fait référence . 

Pour KDE qui gère cela tout seul, c'est à kwikdisk que geekounet faisait référence ? J'ai regardé : nada ..  

En tous cas, merci à vous .

----------

## sno35

Salut,

Sous quel nom apparait (ou pas, voire apparaissait) ton disque sous /dev ?

Parce qu'avant d'accuser le noyal, udev serait peut-être une étape d'analyse intéressante, non ?

Éqça.

PS: Je suis toujours en monolithique pour KDE3.5.9,

bien qu'en svn de KDE4, mais seulement pour l'utilisateur de dev concerné.

J'attends aussi le passage en ~stable de KDE4 pour franchir le pas et récupérer

tout plein de Mo (monolithique+dev) /o\

----------

## geekounet

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> Pour KDE qui gère cela tout seul, c'est à kwikdisk que geekounet faisait référence ? J'ai regardé : nada ..  

 

Nan je causais bien des kdebase-kioslaves, compilés avec le use hal.

----------

## ghoti

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> Je vais donc devoir me résoudre à utiliser un nouveau noyau . J'en suis pour l'instant au 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 

 

A mon avis ça ne changera rien : c'est plutôt une question de relation entre hal, dbus et la manière dont ils sont utilisés par kde. 

As-tu vérifié le centre de configuration de KDE ? (Bureau/Comportement/Icônes des périphériques).

Lorsqu'un type de périphérique est coché, il devrait apparaître sur le bureau dès qu'il se présente.

A partir de là, un click droit te permet de choisir si tu veux le monter automatiquement ou non... 

 *Quote:*   

> Oui, Ghoti ...  pas frapper s'il te plait... je suis toujours au monolithique 

 

Loin de moi l'idée de taper : je suis simplement étonné. En fait, j'avais tout-à-fait oublié que le monoithique existait encore !  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Par contre, je suis un peu étonné : on me dit de ne pas utiliser ivman et dans le howto rapporté par Ghoti, on y fait référence .

 

C'est un peu le problème des wikis : on ne sait pas toujours si l'information est complètement à jour.

Mais en l'occurence, tu peux franchement oublier ivman  :Wink: 

----------

## VikingB

Je suis en train de faire un revdep-rebuild, mais il n'y a pas de lien cassé rapporté concernant udev , hotplug ou dbus.

Dans KDE, oui les icônes sont cochées . 

J'ai hal dans mes USE .

L'appareil photo apparaissait , si je me rappelle bien, comme sdc1 .  Mais comment puis-je le contrôler ?  

Et dans udev : que faut-il analyser ?  Ce que j'ai ne ressemble pas du tout au Wiki référencé par Ghoti .

/etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules

 *Quote:*   

> pass all events to the HAL daemon
> 
> RUN+="socket:/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event"
> 
> 

 

/etc/fstab

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2
> 
> /dev/sda5               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1
> 
> /dev/sda6               /home           ext3            noatime                 0 0
> ...

 

Dois-je ajouter cette ligne ?

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/usbdrive   /mnt/usbdrive   auto            noauto,rw,user                 0 0

 

Mais " cela fonctionnait avant ..."

----------

## MasterPrenium

Non pas besoin de la rajouter ... KDE est capable de monter autant de périphériques que tu veux ....

Simple question tu veux monter quoi? Une clé USB on dirait .... Elle est en FAT?

Et aussi branche et clé et fait un :

```
dmesg  | tail 
```

et envoi le nous...

----------

## VikingB

Mes problèmes existent avec tous types de périphériques type clé USB ou appareil photo , qui ne se montent plus automatiquement .

Et voilà un dmesg | tail  après  insertion d'une clé USB

 *Quote:*   

> marc@localhost ~ $ dmesg  | tail
> 
> sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off
> 
> sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08
> ...

 

Si je fais un mount :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mount /media/sdc1
> 
> mount: ne peut repérer /media/sdc1 dans /etc/fstab ou /etc/mtab

 

Voilà aussi le /etc/mtab

 *Quote:*   

> rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0
> 
> /dev/root / ext3 rw,noatime,data=ordered 0 0
> 
> proc /proc proc rw 0 0
> ...

 

Maintenant, concernant la remarque de geekounet:

 *Quote:*   

> je causais bien des kdebase-kioslaves, compilés avec le use hal.

 

je trouve dans mes USE effectivement hal, mais dois-je en plus ajouter dans /etc/portage/package.use une ligne 

kde-base/kdebase  hal   ?

----------

## Desintegr

La clef est bien détectée par le noyau, le problème ne vient pas de là.

kdebase est bien compilé avec le USE hal ? Que renvoie equery uses kdebase ?

hald est bien lancé au démarrage ? Que renvoie rc-status et ps -A | egrep "dbus|hal" ?

hal voit-il bien la clef ? Que renvoie hal-device (sur un pastebin) après avoir branché la clef ?

Qu'il y-a-t-il dans media:/ dans Konqueror ?

----------

## VikingB

1 hal et kdebase

 *Quote:*   

> marc@localhost ~ $ equery uses kdebase
> 
> [ Searching for packages matching kdebase... ]
> 
> [ Colour Code : set unset ]
> ...

 

2. hal

 *Quote:*   

> marc@localhost ~ $ rc-status
> 
> Runlevel: default
> 
>  syslog-ng                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  marc@localhost ~ $ ps -A | egrep "dbus|hal"
> 
>  2123 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon
> 
>  2154 ?        00:00:00 hald
> ...

 

3. Dans /media de konqueror, j'ai 

file:///media/hdc

file:///media/hdd

file:///media/sdb4

file:///media/sdc

file:///media/sdc1

file:///media/sdd1

file:///media/zip0

Sdc1 ou devrait se trouver le contenu de la clé USB (voir ci-dessus) est vide.

----------

## Desintegr

Vérifie aussi que tu es bien dans le groupe plugdev : que renvoie groups ?

En utilisant le clic droit, tu n'as pas une entrée « monter » ou quelque chose dans le même genre ?

----------

## VikingB

groups:

 *Quote:*   

> marc@localhost ~ $ groups
> 
> wheel audio cdrom video games cdrw usb users marc plugdev scanner shutdown burning nobody

 

Le clic droit sur sdc1 dans Konqueror ne propose pas de mount .

----------

## MasterPrenium

Quelque chose me chagrine dans ce que tu as mis :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mount /media/sdc1
> 
> mount: ne peut repérer /media/sdc1 dans /etc/fstab ou /etc/mtab

 

Si je ne m'abuse, si ta clé apparait dans /media c'est que KDE l'a créé ... donc il est censé l'avoir monter non ?

Sinon à la main ...

```
mkdir /mnt/cle

mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/cle
```

çà marche dans ce cas?

----------

## guilc

 *MasterPrenium wrote:*   

> Quelque chose me chagrine dans ce que tu as mis :
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> mount /media/sdc1
> ...

 

C'est normal ça !

mount est reservé au superuser, ou aux utilisateurs simple si une entrée existe dans le fstab.

Pour un user simple sans fstab, c'est "pmount /dev/sdc1", qui va monter le device dans /media.

Kde/Gnome, etc.. font grosso-modo la même chose que pmount

----------

## VikingB

Et effectivement pmount /dev/sdc1  me lance ma fenêtre de navigateur (ici via thunar que j'avais installé ) et me donne le contenu de ma clé.

----------

## ghoti

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> 3. Dans /media de konqueror, j'ai 
> 
> file:///media/hdc
> 
> file:///media/hdd
> ...

 

Ca ce sont vraisemblalement des répertoires  créés dans le passé par pmount.

Tu peux les virer.

En effet, les kioslaves créent et suppriment eux-mêmes leurs propres répertoires selon les montages/démontages des périfs.

Par défaut, pour une clé USB, le nom du répertoire est /media/disk (pour les suivants : disk-1, disk-2 etc)

----------

## ghoti

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> Et effectivement pmount /dev/sdc1  me lance ma fenêtre de navigateur (ici via thunar que j'avais installé ) et me donne le contenu de ma clé.

 

Oui mais tu n'as plus besoin de pmount si tu utilises les kioslaves !  :Smile: 

----------

## VikingB

Je viens de trouver ce sujet-ci qui me semble fort proche de mes soucis :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-581252-highlight-automount.html

renvoyant à :

http://www.jefferyfernandez.id.au/2007/07/26/a-security-policy-in-place-prevents-mounting-of-volumes/

Mais le fichier /etc/dbus-1/system.d/hal.conf   est chez moi complètement vide !  Quid chez vous ?

----------

## ghoti

Normalement, /etc/dbus-1/system.d/hal.conf est installé avec le package hal.

Mais à tout hasard :

```
<!DOCTYPE busconfig PUBLIC

 "-//freedesktop//DTD D-BUS Bus Configuration 1.0//EN"

 "http://www.freedesktop.org/standards/dbus/1.0/busconfig.dtd">

<busconfig>

  <!-- This configuration file specifies the required security policies

       for the HAL to work. -->

  <!-- Only root or user haldaemon can own the HAL service -->

  <policy user="haldaemon">

    <allow own="org.freedesktop.Hal"/>

  </policy>

  <policy user="root">

    <allow own="org.freedesktop.Hal"/>

  </policy>

  <!-- Allow anyone to invoke methods on the Manager and Device interfaces -->

  <policy context="default">

    <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device"/>

    <allow receive_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager"

           receive_sender="org.freedesktop.Hal"/>

    <allow receive_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device"

           receive_sender="org.freedesktop.Hal"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.LaptopPanel"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.Crypto"/>

    <allow receive_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement"

      receive_sender="org.freedesktop.Hal"/>

    <allow receive_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.LaptopPanel"

      receive_sender="org.freedesktop.Hal"/>

    <allow receive_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume"

      receive_sender="org.freedesktop.Hal"/>

    <allow receive_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.Crypto"

      receive_sender="org.freedesktop.Hal"/>

  </policy>

  <!-- Default policy for the exported interfaces; if PolicyKit is not used

       for access control you will need to modify this -->

  <policy context="default">

    <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.VideoAdapterPM"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.LaptopPanel"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.Crypto"/>

  </policy>

  <!-- Gentoo specific rules to allow 'plugdev' group to access Volumes and Power Management -->

  <policy group="plugdev">

     <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement"/>

     <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.LaptopPanel"/>

  </policy>

  <policy group="plugdev">

     <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume"/>

     <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.Crypto"/>

  </policy>

</busconfig>

```

----------

## anigel

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Loin de moi l'idée de taper : je suis simplement étonné. En fait, j'avais tout-à-fait oublié que le monoithique existait encore ! 

 

Pareil ! Sauf que moi c'est pire : j'avais carrément oublié l'existence de KDE   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------

## VikingB

Toujours pas résolu ... J'ai toujours le même souci mais ai pu découvrir ceci 

1. hal.conf a été "populé" avec les lignes mentionnées ci-dessus

2 voici ce que me donne différentes actions après introduction d'une clé USB

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost marc # lsusb
> 
> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:08b4 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Zoom
> ...

 

Que signifie l'erreur à la ligne 50 de tomcat ?

On voit sdc1 (la clé USB) mais elle est vide d'après ls, or il y a 355 MB écrit dessus.

Encore plus curieux: elle apparaît sur un plug-in de  SuperKaramba !!!! Mais rien sur mon bureau KDE.

----------

## ghoti

 *VikingB wrote:*   

>  * Stopping Automounter ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]
> 
>  * Stopping Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]
> 
>  * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]
> ...

 

Décidément, tu y tiens à ton automounter !  :Laughing: 

Et puis tu t'étonnes qu'il y ait téléscopage avec les kioslaves ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Si tu veux pouvoir utiliser les "icônes magiques" de KDE, il faut que tu supprimes absolument tout ce qui n'est pas hal, dbus, udev et les kioslaves ! 

Cela inclut toutes les formes de automounter ainsi que ivman, pmount et consors !

 *Quote:*   

> Encore plus curieux: elle apparaît sur un plug-in de  SuperKaramba !!!! Mais rien sur mon bureau KDE.

 

Justement, cela pourrait peut-être s'expliquer par automounter : un montage aurait bien lieu mais pas où tu crois. 

Cela empêcherait les kioslaves d'agir et d'effectuer le montage tel que l'entend KDE !

Pour tomcat, désolé, je ne peux pas aider  :Sad: 

----------

## yoyo

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   Loin de moi l'idée de taper : je suis simplement étonné. En fait, j'avais tout-à-fait oublié que le monoithique existait encore !  Pareil ! Sauf que moi c'est pire : j'avais carrément oublié l'existence de KDE   .

 Tu utilises trop Windows toi !   :Twisted Evil: 

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Si tu veux pouvoir utiliser les "icônes magiques" de KDE, il faut que tu supprimes absolument tout ce qui n'est pas hal, dbus, udev et les kioslaves !

 Enfin garde quand même les baselayout, python, portage, glibc etc. hein !   :Razz: 

Enjoy !

ps : oui bon je sais, faut pa et tout mais c'est plus fort que moi ...

----------

## ghoti

yoyo, tu as vu la porte, là, dans le fond ?

Tu sais quoi faire ...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## VikingB

Je n'ai pratiquement pas fait de grosse mise à jour vers une version plus nouvelle de KDE en attendant la modification de mon PC (passage à du 64 bits).

MAIS 

j'ai utilisé la méthode décrite sur

http://userbase.kde.org/Tutorials/KDE3toKDE4#Automounting_of_USB_devices

ET

je retrouve ma clé USB sous Konqueror en root !  

On avance !!!

----------

